# Arapawa Goats



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone here have this breed?

If so, what are your thoughts on the breed?

I would love to get a breed of animal on the ALBC critical list to help breed up numbers!  Looking into a couple chicken breeds on the list as well.. but that is a BYC topic


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 24, 2011)

I looked into getting them a while back but didn't end up getting any because they are a bit small for what I wanted.  They seem like great little goats though!


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember someone a little while back talking about having them.  Let's hope they chime in


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 25, 2011)

I know they are right around the size we like: Does are 60-80lbs, Bucks are up to 125lbs. I was looking over the ALBC page, and it says that they are friendly and nonagressive, making them an ideal family goat.
I wonder how they are in the milk production department..?
I think they would be great goats for New England, Michigan, North Dakota, and other wintry areas, with their thick long hair.... but not sure if they would be a good fiber candidate..?

MrsDieselEngineer: Yeah...  It's the reverse for my mom, she doesn't want large breeds of goat. She thought Arapawa were large(like Toggenburgs) feral goats.  That is, until I read her the ALBC page on them. I think their horns are MAGNIFICENT... Looking at the pictures on Google, the bucks get 4-5 foot wide horn spans


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 25, 2011)

If you do end up with some I'll try not to look as I'll want them!  LOL


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 28, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> If you do end up with some I'll try not to look as I'll want them!  LOL


----------



## stano40 (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my boy "Royal King", King for short.  He is over a year old and a real stud.




















This is Kings Dad & Mom who I  wish I had.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 14, 2012)

They are beautiful animals.  I love their faces.  We raise Myotonic, which have just gone from Watch to Recovering on the list.  Makes me feel good.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

Are King's parents still for sale?


----------



## stano40 (Apr 15, 2012)

I learned late this evening from the "Arapawa Goat Breeders" association that his parents were bought by an AGB member to protect them from being lost.

bob


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, that's good.  I had told my son's GF about them and she was encouraging me to buy them----but I'm glad someone who wants to help preserve the breed has them. 

I wonder if there will be any others out there for sale in the near-future?  I would really like get a pair and become a member of the AGB association.


----------



## stano40 (Apr 15, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Well, that's good.  I had told my son's GF about them and she was encouraging me to buy them----but I'm glad someone who wants to help preserve the breed has them.
> 
> I wonder if there will be any others out there for sale in the near-future?  I would really like get a pair and become a member of the AGB association.


Members of the Arapawa Goat Breeders - USA wi;; have access to arapawa goats available first before the public.  If you go to this site  http://www.arapawagoat.org/   it has information on becoming an associate and where other breeders are.

bob


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

That's totally understandable.  Thanks for the info!  How did you happen to get your King?


----------



## stano40 (Apr 15, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> That's totally understandable.  Thanks for the info!  How did you happen to get your King?


There was a lady in NH that we were buying baby saanen goats from and she had 2 baby arapawa's.  One was a pure bred and the other was an arapawa/La Mancha mix who we named Damien, so we bought them both and that started a love affair with the arapawa.  We didn't how rare the arapawa's were at the time.

King & Damien's baby photo's






















Damien as he is today.






bob


----------

